

Ask HN: Anyone interested in co-hosting a weekly podcast?  - dwynings
http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dFpyV1pGVmE5WThHbXBDTGdwaGR1RUE6MQ

======
dannyr
I think it would be interesting if the podcast is about the stories shared on
Hacker News (ala Diggnation). (e.g. Discuss the most upvoted stories and
comments)

~~~
dwynings
I definitely was considering that—at the very least as a segment of the show.

------
braindead_in
If you need a tool for recording podcasts then check out our Skype recorder.
<https://callgraph.biz>. If you'd like to go a bit further then check out our
Podcast Publisher Program. <https://callgraph.biz/podcastpublisher>

------
j_baker
I think you may want to be a bit more specific about what ideas you're
thinking about having in this podcast. There are a lot of areas that fall
under technology/startups. :-)

~~~
dwynings
There are indeed—I am trying to keep it as open-ended as possible. I think
it's best to first find people who mesh well together, and then let the
podcast evolve.

If you have any suggestions, please let me know.

~~~
samratjp
So true, part of reason why I loved The Screen Savers back in the day - there
was pure chemistry with the cast. Even though they're rock stars individually,
the cohesion made it what it was.

~~~
jayliew
I'm 'soft' interested, although between Mixergy and everything else, I'm
already having a hard time finding time to consume it all. The question I'd
have is, given all the free high quality stuff stuff for people like us, all
the audio/video/text on this topic, do I really need yet another place vying
for my time? I'm not being negative, just saying that I'd like to know the
differentiation.

------
Tawheed
If you're focused on entrepreneurship and startups, possibly themes around
debunking startup myths (e.g. you HAVE to get VC) then I'd be interested!

------
dugmartin
I'd recommend just going for it solo and make a short one to draw interest.
That said, I've been doing one for a while with a co-host at
<http://foundercast.com/> and it has been a lot of fun but it's a lot easier
with another person. Good luck.

------
mapleoin
will it be about Dwarf Fortress?

~~~
samd
The first episode could be about defending your fortress from elephants by
flooding the outside world with lava.

